# brauche hilfe bei der Verkabelung einer RGB aio



## Darquise (29. Juni 2019)

Guten Tag , 
habe gestern mit dem Einbau meiner ersten aio (h100 rgb Platinum) in das Corsair 280x Rgb begonnen. Letzteres verfügt über einen Lightning Node pro Controller und einen Fan Hub. Aktuell weiß ich nicht , wie ich die ganzen Kabel anschließen soll. Die aio hat 4Fan Anschlüsse (??) + ein Sata/ CpuFan Kabel(kein Problem) und ein USB Kabel.(kein Problem )
Die vier Lüfter ( zwei vom Gehäuse ; zwei vom Radiator ) besitzen jeweils ein Power und ein RGB Kabel. Die RGB Kabel der vorinstallierten Gehäuse Lüfter wurden schon an den Controller anschlossen. 
Müssen die 4 Fan Power Cable am Mainboard anschlossen werden oder nur die Case Fans ?
 Und was muss jetzt an den Pump Kopf der aio angeschlossen werden ? ( hat 2*2 Anschlussmöglichkeiten ) 

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen. 



Im Anhang befinden sich Aufnahmen zu den jeweiligen Kabeln/Anschlüsse.


----------



## Ellina (29. Juni 2019)

Also, Die RGB-Lüfter müßen an den "Lightning Node pro" angeschlossen werden. 
Bei mir ist es so dass ich es über den Lightning Node pro die RGB-Lüfter steuere und die gehen wiederum zum Commander Pro. Und der ist mit den Mainbord verbunden.

Das heist du brauchst eventuell ein Y-Kabel 4pin um die lüfter zu bündeln um dann das signal ans Mainbord zu leiten (Lüfter anschluss).

Die anleitung wird dir sagen dass du ein Lüfter an die AiO pumpe am mainbord anschluss stecken musst und den anderen an CPU lüfter option hängen musst.

Ich weis halt noch nicht genau was du so alles schon hin bekommen hast. Das andere muss unter umständen an den RGB-Header des mainbords angeschlossen werden oder zu mindestens an einen RGB-Header-Kabel was da als verbindung b.z.w so geht dass du mehrere z.b. RGB-Strips zusammen einfacher schalten kannst etc....


----------



## Darquise (29. Juni 2019)

könnte ich auch  die aio fans ( rgb und power kabel ) an den Pump Kopf anschließe und dann über diese Corsair software steuern ? die aio wiederum wird ja mit einem usb kabel an das Mainboard verbunden. 
lediglich die front fans wären dann über die Node pro verbunden , und diese wird ja auch per usb an das Mainboard  anschlossen ...


----------



## Ellina (29. Juni 2019)

Die Icue oder Link 4 kannst du die AiO über den internen USB anschluss steuern.

Die RGB kannst du auch über die Software ein stellen. Wenn es über den USB angeschlossen ist.

Weis jetzt nicht genau was du meinst. Eventuell geht das nicht weil die Steck-Verbindungen dafür unterschiedlich sind.
Das heist RGB an RGB-Header oder halt über USB und lüfter b.z.w power halt über power. Was du machen kannst ist die Lüfter über ein Power-Lüfter Kabel mit entsprechender Spannung so zu stellen das sie dann gewisse dreh zahlen haben. Dafür brauchst du ne Polie anschluss und das entsprechende sück. 

Ich würde dir wegen Lüfter und so alles übers Mainbord / Lüfter zu steuern ist wesentlich besser weil du die werte von mainbord her mit hwinfo64 aus gelesen werden kann und du alle infos dann da hast.

Sonst kann es sein das du die wichtigsten infos in icue oder link4 hast und nicht siehst wenn sie nicht für wärmere temperaturen ne warne-meldung ein gestellt wurde.


----------



## harl.e.kin (30. Juni 2019)

Die Lüfter aufm Radi an die Pumpe die restlichen Gehäuselüfter an Commander Pro oder Lightning Node


----------

